# 2008 Polaris rzr



## awdv6turbo (Jan 7, 2011)

New here and may get a 08 polaris rzr and was wondering if anyone had any experience with plowing with one? Its gonna be for my driveway and its fairly steep but only 150ft or so. Any advice about the unit or what plow to get would be greatly appreciated. Oh and if anyone has a idea what a plow set up runs price wise that would also be great.

I did try the search and it seemed to hate me. Nothing came up on anything I searched...LOL

Thanks


----------



## diamondwash (Feb 8, 2010)

I have a 2010 RZR and love it, bought the Glacier 2 plow setup and changed out the metal cutting edge for UHMW cutting edge I do driveways and sidewalks with it you can add all sorts of accessories to it such as full cab, heater, windshields, salt spreader, if you goto www.purepolaris.com to get prices


----------

